# XLR and 1/8" inputs



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Does anybody know of a cheap way to get XLR and/or 1/8" into my new G4?
We want to record guitar and vocals to play with in CueBase and I cannot afford the $1100 mixer right now!!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Keep in mind that you could be using one of two signal levels with music eqipment: mic level and line level.

Microphones with XLR connector (mic level):
An XLR to 1/8 phone transformer works best. Buy one at any music store, last time I checked they were about $40. Avoid using this for line level (see below) as that application reqires high-quality tranformers, which cost much more and are frankly hard to find. Often called a "mic transformer". Generally, run the transformer at the input end if you can (ie you have XLR mic cables) but at the mic or later is OK if you keep your 1/8 connector cable runs short.

Mic level with Phone connector (electric guitar, some mics, and XLR mics with the transformer mentioned above):
A Standard to mini stereo phone adapter works fine. Get the stereo one, it works fine with mono equipment but saves you the trouble of buying a stereo one later if you need it. Stereo has 3 connectors (tip, ring, sleeve) vs mono's 2 (tip & sleeve). Be careful the 1/8 connector isn't mono; it will be fine for your use but will always work as if it were mono for other uses, like sound out to headphones or speakers. Technical description:
Stereo 1/8 Phone to 3.5mm Mini phone adapter. Cost: $C 5-10. Don't confuse Mini (3.5mm) with Micro (2.5mm). Micro is sometimes found on walkmans and the like for headphone connection.

Line level with Phone connector (mixers, mic preamps, etc):
Phone out: use the 1/8 to 3.5mm adapter mentioned earlier.
XLR out: You need to check the specs for the equipment you plan to use, either the manual or on the web. XLR line level pinouts differ depending on whether the manufacturer followed the IEEE standard (US) or JAS standard (Japan). Country of origin is not a reliable method to guess the pinout. Generally, the docs provide the info on wiring the adapter. If you can't find any info, post again and I will try to get it for you.

Once you know the pinout, make (or have someone else who can solder) an adapter with an XLR on one end and either a 1/8 or 3.5mm phone connector on the other. It's best if it's fairly short, plug it into a standard 1/8 or XLR cable for long cable runs. Mono is fine for this (XLR is always mono). You can buy the connectors at music stores and Radio Shack. Get metal shielded ones over the plastic ones if you can. For the most flexibility, I would make this with a 1/8 connector and use the adapter mentioned earlier to get it into the A-D converter, but if you feel like making two of them, make one of each. Cost: around $10-20. You might be able to find these pre-made, but the pinout thing complicates it a bit; if you make it yourself you will know for sure (label it; a short piece of colored shrinkwrap tubing at each end does the trick).

Whenever you have a choice with source gear with XLR outputs, choose XLR cables over 1/8 cables, as they are immune to noise over long cable runs. Place XLR-1/8 adapters as close to the input as you can. 20 or 25 feet of 1/8 cable is OK.

In all cases, you will need an Analog-Digital converter to record on the G4. Your choices range from the Griffin iMic ($C 51 at the AppleStore) to various sound cards and other USB/Firewire boxes available. The step up from the iMic are sound cards such as the M-Audio Audiophile 24/96 ($200) and the Echo Audio MIA. Think about a soundcard if you need Midi or digital in/out for DAT, digital in/out equipped mixers, or external CD recorders. Because the iMic is relatively inexpensive, you could go with that until you need more flexibility. OSX's Core Audio (a great standard) is being supported by most new audio gear, and computer-audio hardware is becoming more flexible and less expensive all the time, so it wouldn't hurt to wait if you're on a budget. Avoid, at all costs, any SoundBlaster cards for serious audio work (the iMic is better).

Keep in mind that some soundcards and USB converters may use 1/8 phone inputs. You probably will find plenty of use for the 1/8-3.5mm adapter in any case, but just so you know. The iMic uses 3.5mm inputs.

You will not be able to use some condenser mics (those that require "phantom power") without an appropirate mic preamp.

You can buy this stuff at most music stores and at Radio Shack. In general, go with the music store if you can. Look for high quality shielded cable (Belden brand is a good indicator).


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

Take a look at the dbx Mini-Pre here.

Saved By Technology (Toronto store: www.savedbytech.com) lists it for $176. You would still need to get 1/4" TRS to 1/8"cable to input into the G4 though. Keep in mind this is a tube pre-amp.


----------

